# DWA license in Ireland?



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

does anyone have any imformation on DWA's in Ireland?
is there even a DWA license in Ireland?


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

Theres no dwa in the South.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

dave71 said:


> Theres no dwa in the South.


:gasp: seriously?
Wow thats pretty stupid 
well thanks anyways


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Aye, it is only up here that has the DWA.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

for now...


----------

